# Happy Birthday Chuckie!



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2009)

> *Happy Birthday, Chuck Norris
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's right I called him Chuckie... what's he gonna do about i--- *irk*...*gasp!!* his... it's his... *ack* ...his b-beard... *groans*.... *


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chuck you are the man!!!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2009)

:d


----------

